# MF 1240 shuttle transmission question



## Albert C Allen (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, first time poster here and I am hoping someone has had one of these transmissions apart before.

I have a broken range shifting fork and I need to separate the center section from the back section and I have all the nuts/bolts off and while the parting line does open up slightly it just seems like there is something holding the two castings together internally (yep I did get the two long bolts at the very bottom too)

I have everything off from the tranny adaptor plate forward (I needed to change out the clutch anyway) so it's wide open to work on. I also have it supported on both halves so there is no bind but no joy in getting the two apart.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------

